# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Thắc mắc về ống laser CO2

## CKD

*Thắc mắc về ống laser CO2*

Chào cả nhà.
Trong tay mình đang có 2 con laser, 40W và 80W.
Cả 2 đều bị một tình trạng là một hôm đẹp trời đều bị mất tia, hoặc lúc có lúc không và không điều chỉnh được công suất bla bla. Nhưng cả hai..
- Khi phóng thì trên trong ống vẫn xuất hiện luồng quang mầu hồng tím như mọi khi.
- Cường độ luồng quang vẫn tăng giảm khi điều chỉnh công suất lớn nhỏ.
- Thử tia ngay trước miệng ống lẫn sau hệ gương kính đều có tình trạng mất tia.
- Nước làm mát ống được kiểm soát chặt, và làm lạnh chủ động. Nhiệt độ cài đặt là 29 độ.
- Tháo đầu cao áp và phóng thử thì tia lửa rất mạnh và dài  :Big Grin: 

Trong 2 quả bóng thì
- quả nhỏ 40W mình không nắm rỏ tiểu sử nên không rỏ về tuổi thọ và quá trình sử dụng. Khi về tay mình thì chập chờn vài lờn rồi tắt lịm luôn rồi.
- quả lớn 80W thì có thể xem là mới vì mới mua dìa, thời gian làm việc chắc khoảng trăm giờ, công suất làm việc chắc tầm 60% trở xuống vì chủ yếu là khắc.

Quả nhỏ thì chập chờn và hiện tại là tắt lịm tia.
Quả lớn thì giờ tùy hứng, lúc có lúc không. Khi có thì vẫn cắt khắc vô tư, nhưng mất tia sau khoảng 1-2 phút làm việc. Và tự có lại khi nào không ai biết  :Big Grin: 

*Câu hỏi mình muốn biết là.*
- Tình trạng như thế là do nguồn hay do bóng.
- Tuổi thọ trung bình của bóng (dù là lõm nhất china) và các điều kiện vận hành có thể gây ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến tuổi thọ bóng (loại trừ vụ mất nước, vì mình đã từng thấy bóng bị mất nước, võ tan vì nóng).

Mình thì không có nhiều kinh nghiệm sử dụng hay sửa chữa laser nên làm thớt này nhằm trao đổi học hỏi kinh nghiệm với mấy bạn dùng laser nhiều kinh nghiệm hơn.

Cảm ơn các bạn đã quan tâm trao đổi!

----------

elenercom, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Mua nguồn & bóng mới về thử ^.^

----------


## nnk

co phóng điện mà không có tia thì có thể cả 2 trường hợp là bóng và nguồn, có thể là bóng có cao áp đủ phóng qua 2 cực nhưng không đủ để sinh ra tia laser hoặc cũng có thể bóng bị rò rỉ khí không đủ áp suất tạo laser, vậy nên nếu được thì mượn 1 bóng khác hoặc 1 nguồn khác về test thử để xác định thôi, mà 2 bóng chỉ 1 nguồn hay 2 bóng 2 nguồn khác nhau, nếu 2 nguồn thì đổi chéo để dò lỗi

còn tuổi thọ bóng laser loại thường thoe công bố của nhà sản xuất là 1000-1500 giờ tại nhiệt độ dưới 25 độ C, cường độ 25mA
thực tế thì hên xui, có trường hợp bóng dù là xài chiller set 20 độ, chuyên khắc, hoạt động không quá 30% công suất mà có 1 tuần là ngủm, có bóng chỉ chạy nước lã, trong lòng bóng thỉnh thoảng có cả lăng quăng, chạy không bao giờ dưới 60% công suất mà từ 2015 tới giờ vẫn chưa tèo ( máy xuất bán cho bên công ty thế giới da tháng 9 năm 2015 )

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## micahoangtung

theo em nghĩ thì lỗi ở cao áp chứ không phải ở ống phóng đâu.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Để mượn bạn cái nguồn dìa test lại xem sao  :Smile: 
Báo cáo kết quả để có ý kiến khác.

Thanks cả nhà nhé!

----------


## caothu

> Để mượn bạn cái nguồn dìa test lại xem sao 
> Báo cáo kết quả để có ý kiến khác.
> 
> Thanks cả nhà nhé!


tình hình sao rồi ku?Hóng

----------


## CKD

Bận  :Big Grin: 
Chưa có test được cụ ạ!

----------


## vufree

Nếu bị cả 2 bóng thì xác  suất hỏng cao áp là 75%... kekke

----------


## Gamo

À giờ mới nhớ, anh Vũ có mấy bộ laser ko dùng ở nhà, CKD qua xin đi

----------


## vufree

> À giờ mới nhớ, anh Vũ có mấy bộ laser ko dùng ở nhà, CKD qua xin đi


Hết rồi... hết rồi...hết hồn....

----------


## CKD

Báo cáo, em đã đổi bóng mới và lại mượt + mà.
Kết luận: bóng tèo, nguồn vẫn tốt.

Đúng là....... tuổi thọ bóng mong manh và khó lường thật.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## caothu

> Báo cáo, em đã đổi bóng mới và lại mượt + mà.
> Kết luận: bóng tèo, nguồn vẫn tốt.
> 
> Đúng là....... tuổi thọ bóng mong manh và khó lường thật.


dùng được bao lâu mà bóng hỏng thế huynh,loại gì,công suất,hãng sản xuất?

----------


## CKD

> dùng được bao lâu mà bóng hỏng thế huynh,loại gì,công suất,hãng sản xuất?


Mua khoảng sáu tháng, thời gian thực dùng chắc khoảng 80h. Vì máy chỉ phục vụ nhu cầu làm linh tinh cho em.
Hiệu gì thì không nhớ, cần thì lôi ra chụp hình thoai.
Con máy 40W thì em không trực tiếp dùng. Nhưng thấy những sp đã làm thì ước lượng thời gian cũng không lâu.

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

Em bị tình trạng tương tự với bóng 80W.
hôm trước vẫn cắt 8 ly ngọt xớt, hôm nay thì ra tia rất yếu ko đủ cắt giấy.
hôm nay là hơn 6 tháng tí, giờ cắt ko nhiều  :Frown: (

----------

